# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  معلومات مهمة جداً - حدث في 5 رمضان شهر الإنتصارات

## محمد عبد الله الخير

حدث في 5 رمضان شهر الإنتصارات



الخامس من شهر رمضان المُبارك

مهابة الرجال الرجال
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك المصادف للرابع والعشرين من شهر نيسان للعام الميلادي 1140، سار المجاهد عماد الدين زنكي إلى حوران. وقد علم بتحركات الصليبيين إلى دمشق، عازماً على قتال الفرنج قبل أن يجتمعوا بالدمشقيين، فلما سمع الفرنج خبره لم يفارقوا بلادهم، لشدة خوفهم من المجاهد عماد الدين زنكي، في حين عاد إلى حصار دمشق من جديد. ولكنه رحل عنها عائداً إلى بلاده. وأجّل موضوع دمشق إلى وقت آخر، لإحساسه بضعف قواته أمام التحالف الصليبي.


أين أنت يا صلاح ؟
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي يأمر بتعمير الأسطول البحري الإسلامي في الأسكندرية، كانت الأسكندرية محل اهتمام القائد الإسلامي صلاح الدين الأيوبي لما كان يربط بأهلها روابط الإعتزاز منذ أن ساندوه وقت حصار الصليبيين قرب نهاية الدولة الفاطمية في مصر، كانت هذه هي الزيارة الثانية لمدينة الأسكندرية. وقد أحضر صلاح الدين معه ولديه الأفضل علي والعزيز عثمان. وكان في الزيارة الأولى قد أمر بتعزيز أسوار الأسكندرية وحصونها، أما في الزيارة الثانية فقد أمر بتعمير الأسطول البحري، فجمع له من الأخشاب والصنّاع أشياء كثيرة وجهزها بالآلات والسلاح، خرج صلاح الدين من مصر في صيف عام 578 للهجرة أذ أراد أن يقضي البقية الباقية من عمره في جهاد متواصل ضد الصليبيين في الشام. وقد حدث عندما  أجتمع صلاح الدين بأمراء مصر وكبار قواده لوداعه قبل رحيله إلى الشام إذ أطل من بين الحضور معلمٌ لبعض أولاده فأنشد كأنه يودع السلطان قائلاً :
                          تمتع من شميم عرار نجد       فما من بعد العشية من عرارِ
فتشائم السلطان صلاح الدين عندما سمع هذا البيت وأحسّ أن لن يعود ثانية إلى مصر. وقد صدق توقعه، إذ أنه لم يعد إلى مصر وتوفي في دمشق ودفن فيها.


مولد عبد الرحمن الداخل 
في 5 رمضان 113هـ الموافق 9 نوفمبر 731 م وُلد عبد الرحمن الداخل ( صقر قريش) في دمشق، وهو مؤسس الدولة الأموية في الأندلس.


المعز لدين الله ومصر 
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك المصادف للسادس من شهر تموز للعام الميلادي 938 م، كان دخول المعّز الفاطمي للديار المصريّة، حيث دخل مدينة الإسكندريّة، فنزل القصرين، اللذان بناهما قائده العسكري جوهر الصقلي، قيل: أنه أول ما دخل إلى محل ملكه خرّ ساجداً، شاكراً الله عزّ وجّل، ثم كان أول حكومة إنتهت إليه، أن إمرأة كافور الأخشيدي ذكرت أنها كانت أودعت رجلاً من اليهود الصواغ قباء ومن لؤلؤ منسوج بالذهب، وأنه حجدها ذلك اليهودي، فأستحضره المعّز وقرره فجحد ذلك وأنكره، فأمر أن تحفر داره. ويُستخرج منها ما فيها، فوجدوا القباء بعينه قد جعله في جرة ودفنه في بعض المواضع من داره فسلّمه المعّز إليها، فقدمته له فأبي أن يقبله منها، فاستحسن الناس منه ذلك. وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن الرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) قال: (إن لله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر).
كان المعز لدين الله هو رابع الخلفاء الفاطميين في المغرب وأول الخلفاء الفاطميين في مصر، وقد أرسل أكفأ قواده وهو جوهر الصقلي للإستيلاء على مصر من العباسيين فدخلها وأسس مدينة القاهرة. وحينما إنتهى جوهر الصقلي من ذلك أرسل في طلب المعز إلى القاهرة لإفتتاحها، وأسس له قصراً كبيراً عرف باسم القصر الشرقي. وكان المعز يتصف بالرزانة والحكمة وسداد الرأي. وحين دخل المعز لدين الله مصر تقدم له بالطاعة قائد الجيش ونزل المعز بالجيش في هذا الموضع الذي هو منطقة القاهرة داخل أسوار المدينة.

فتح أنطاكيا
انطلق بيبرس إلى طرابلس، فوصلها في 15 من شعبان 666هـ، فأغار عليها وقتل كثيرًا من حاميتها، وقطع أشجارها وغور مياهها، ففزعت الإمارات الصليبية، وتوافد على بيبرس أمراء أنطرسوس وحصن الأكراد طلبًا للأمن والسلام، وبهذا مهّد الطريق للتقدم نحو أنطاكية.
وقد رحل بيبرس من طرابلس في 24 من شعبان 666هـ/ 1268م دون أن يطّلع أحدًا من قادته على وجهته، واتجه إلى حمص، ومنها إلى حماة، وهناك قسّم جيشه ثلاثة أقسام؛ حتى لا يتمكن الصليبيون من معرفة اتجاهه وهدفه، فاتجهت إحدى الفرق الثلاث إلى ميناء السويدية لتقطع الصلة بين أنطاكية والبحر، وتوجهت الفرقة الثانية إلى الشمال لسد الممرات بين قلقلية والشام لمنع وصول إمدادات من أرمينية الصغرى.
أما القوة الرئيسية وكانت بقيادة بيبرس فاتجهت إلى أنطاكية مباشرة، وضرب حولها حصارًا محكمًا في ( أول رمضان سنة 666هـ)، وحاول بيبرس أن يفتح المدينة سلمًا، لكن محاولاته تكسرت أمام رفض الصليبيين التسليم، فشن بيبرس هجومه الضاري على المدينة، وتمكن المسلمون من تسلق الأسوار في (الرابع من رمضان)، وتدفقت قوات بيبرس إلى المدينة دون مقاومة، وفرت حاميتها إلى القلعة، وطلبوا من السلطان الأمان، فأجابهم إلى ذلك، وتسلم المسلمون القلعة  وأسروا من فيها وتسلم المسلمون القلعة في (5 من رمضان 666هـ = 18 من مايو 1268).
وقد غنم المسلمون غنائم كثيرة، بلغ من كثرتها أن قسمت النقود بالطاسات، وبلغ من كثرة الأسرى ( و لم يبق غلام إلا وله غلام، وبيع الصغير من الصليبيين باثني عشر درهمًا، والجارية بخمسة دراهم ).

طارق وفتح بلاد الاندلس
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المبارك بعد انتصار طارق بن زياد في معركة وادي ليكا، التي اشتعلت في الثامن والعشرين من رمضان للعام 92 للهجرة وأنهزم فيها رديريكو قائد الأسبان، قام موسى إبن نصير، قائد الجيش العربي المسلم في شمال أفريقيا في مثل هذا اليوم بالعبور بجيش مكون من ثمانية عشرة ألف مقاتل إلى أسبانيا، محاولاً إتمام الفتح الإسلامي لأسبانيا، سار موسى إبن نصير في طريق غربي، غير الطريق الذي سلكه قائده طارق إبن زياد، فاستولى على مدن أخرى لم يستولي عليها طارق مثل : كرمونا وسيفيليا، أي أشبيلية وماريندا، ثم ألتقى بطارق وجيشه عند نهر تاخو بالقرب من العاصمة الأسبانية طليطله، تابع القائدان سيرهما في أقصى الشمال وأخذت المدن تتساقط بأيديهما تباعاً حتى بلغا حدود فرنسا الجنوبية، بعد ذلك جاءت أوامر الخليفة الأموي الوليد بن عبد الملك برجوعهما إلى عاصمة الخلافة الأسبانية دمشق، فولى موسى إبن نصير على الأندلس إبنه عبد العزيز في أواخر عام 95 للهجرة وقام أبنه عبد العزيز بمتابعة فتح الأندلس.



*** لا تقرا وترحل ، كلمة شكر تكفي أو دعاء يزيد من همتي وعطائي في المنتدى .
tool.jpg

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اين انت ياصلاح الدين منا اليوم ؟؟!!

معلومات رائعة .. الله يبارك فيك :Smile:

----------

